
Show HN: BitBar – Put anything in your Mac OS X menu bar - matryer
https://getbitbar.com/#.Vrm140voO5A.hackernews
======
marcosscriven
I find Hammerspoon[0] ideal for this kind of thing, and dynamically scriptable
in Lua too. [1]

[0] [http://www.hammerspoon.org/](http://www.hammerspoon.org/)

[1]
[http://www.hammerspoon.org/go/#simplemenubar](http://www.hammerspoon.org/go/#simplemenubar)

~~~
sdegutis
I can vouch for Hammerspoon, it is an excellent scriptable Lua environment
with built-in hooks for probably every native OS X feature you've ever wanted
to script. Great project, I highly recommend it.

~~~
wingerlang
Can you compare it to Keyboard Maestro, assuming you've tried it out.

~~~
cmsj
KM is a lot easier to use than HS, but likely more frustrating for
programmers.

------
wingerlang
Previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10835544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10835544)

As far as the app, been sporting it for a while now and I really like it.
Github is active as well.

I'm a big fan of menulets and scripting so this is great for me. Currently
tracking sales. I use it with Bartender, so that it hides when the sales are
not happening and pop up when something changes.

------
jackhammer2022
There's [https://github.com/jaredks/rumps](https://github.com/jaredks/rumps)
for Python.

~~~
pythousiast
Great Python package in combination with PySide you can build tiny desktop
apps in just a few lines of code.

------
hmottestad
There is still an annoying bug that will create multiple BitBars in the menu
bar.

[https://github.com/matryer/bitbar/issues/21](https://github.com/matryer/bitbar/issues/21)

------
onion2k
I've been using it for a while. It's ace. A couple of plugins I've written for
it:

List local vagrant boxes with statuses:
[https://gist.github.com/onion2k/3462b6effd55472aa192](https://gist.github.com/onion2k/3462b6effd55472aa192)

Show your current HN karma (needs nodejs):
[https://gist.github.com/onion2k/2e7fe16d1bb568271f32](https://gist.github.com/onion2k/2e7fe16d1bb568271f32)

------
lhnz
I love this app.

I connected it to my bank in order that I could watch my monthly spending
through my menu bar [0]. Surprisingly useful way of managing money as it makes
it impossible not to pay some attention.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/nouswaves/status/684396522675527680](https://twitter.com/nouswaves/status/684396522675527680)

------
spurgu
I get "launch path not accessible" whichever plugin I try to run. :(

~~~
personlurking
This happens to me, too, with a yellow triangle icon showing. Running in
Terminal shows "No such file or directory" (strange since I even redownloaded
it).

~~~
LesZedCB
chmod +x plugin_name

~~~
spurgu
Thank you, dear wizard!

------
axx
Just as a quick sidenote: If your plugin directory is inside your User folder,
it seems that you have to add the +x flag to your plugins.

Example: chmod +x pluginname.sh

------
tikumo
I use it to display my (remote) docker uptime stats and the external/internal
ip adres. It works quite nice.

------
willyt
This is really useful. I'm going to dump billings and use this to record time
for invoicing to clients in a .yaml file and add a nice little preprocessor
for creating a csv file for importing invoices into xero.

------
qsimd
does something similar exist for Ubuntu?

~~~
kbody
In the past I made one using Electron, but then I checked Swift/OSX and ported
there, loved the 8MB ram usage :D and settled there. But it's really easy to
make one on Electron and have it cross-platform [1].

[1]:
[http://electron.atom.io/docs/v0.36.7/api/menu/](http://electron.atom.io/docs/v0.36.7/api/menu/)

~~~
jakejake
Cool!

Did you ever release yours on the app store? I'm struggling with electron
packaging for the Apple app store and hoping to find a kindred soul to help
get through it!

------
personlurking
Forgive my ignorance but how do I get a plugin to work with BitBar? There's no
download button on Git for the reddit plugin (do I need to sign up for Github
to see it?)

~~~
zaphar
you can click the raw view link for the plugin's source and then save it to
your plugin directory. Just make sure you set it's permissions correctly so
bitbar can run the plugin. Instructions on permissions and such are here:
[https://github.com/matryer/bitbar#installing-
plugins](https://github.com/matryer/bitbar#installing-plugins)

------
teh_klev
Pervious discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10835544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10835544)

------
dvcrn
Deja Vu. Saw this on here already before and if I remember correctly it made
HN front page as well.

Still a cool project though.

